# Can you guess the RTA? - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (31/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/5/18)

The new Augvape Intake RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## franshorn (31/5/18)

Intake RTA

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Intake RTA, Do you have pricing on them yet?


----------



## Bulldog (31/5/18)

Yip Intake RTA, wow that was quick.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (31/5/18)

Augvape Intake RTA


----------



## daniel craig (31/5/18)

inTake RTA by Augvape and Mike Vape's


----------



## Jengz (31/5/18)

Yip Augvape intake RTA semi designed by mike vapes


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Intake!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jengz (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> Intake!


Oh the Indian in you MR @Silver

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/5/18)

Silver said:


> Intake!


Oh I remember those.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jamo88 (1/6/18)

Augvape Intake RTA


----------



## Bulldog (1/6/18)

Order placed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (1/6/18)

Now if @Sir Vape had a Cape Town branch I could of tested my InTake this weekend (hint, hint).
Hell us vapours are an impatient bunch

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

